# Don't Worry!



## Ian

Hi
is this the correct way to say 'Don't worry!' (the recipient is female if that makes a difference)

'Non essere preoccupato!'

Thanks

Ian


----------



## VeraTI

Ian said:
			
		

> Hi
> is this the correct way to say 'Don't worry!' (the recipient is female if that makes a difference)
> 
> 'Non essere preoccupato!'
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,
If it's femenine it should be "Non essere preoccupata", but in italian we usually say "Non ti preoccupare", which can be directed both to woman and man.
Ciao!


----------



## Silvia

No, that means: don't be worried.

Don't worry = non ti preoccupare or non preoccuparti (I think the latter is more colloquial and more frequent), but actually they're the same and interchangeable


----------



## Manuel_M

Ian,

The polite form is of course "Non si preoccupi" and can be addressed to both males and females.


----------



## La Bionda

Ciao!!!!

Come si dicce in italiano questa frase ('Don't worry!'). Is there a similar expression/exclamation in Italian?

Grazie!


----------



## Lisa_I

Non ti preoccupare!


----------



## lsp

La Bionda said:
			
		

> Ciao!!!!
> 
> Come si dice in italiano questa frase ('Don't worry!'). Is there a similar expression/exclamation in Italian?
> 
> Grazie!


Hi, La Bionda
Small typo... Lisa_I gave you the right answer for saying this to one person, with whom you are on a first-name basis.


----------



## Lisa_I

Good point, lsp.  To more than one person it would be "Non vi preoccupate!", to one person formal it would be "Non si preoccupi!"


----------



## La Bionda

Thank you!


----------



## ivanbcn

To sum up:

Non ti preoccupare = Non preoccuparti*    (SING, informal)

Non vi preoccupate = Non preoccupatevi*  (PLUR, informal)

*Both possible and interchangeable (it's possible to put the clitic either before or after the verb)

Non si preoccupi     (SING, formal)

Non si preoccupino  (PLUR, formal)

bye Ivan


----------



## rom_itn

ivanbcn said:
			
		

> To sum up:
> 
> Non ti preoccupare = Non preoccuparti* (SING, informal)
> 
> Non vi preoccupate = Non preoccupatevi* (PLUR, informal)
> 
> *Both possible and interchangeable (it's possible to put the clitic either before or after the verb)
> 
> Non si preoccupi (SING, formal)
> 
> Non si preoccupino (PLUR, formal)
> 
> bye Ivan


 
Hi Ivan, just two questions please..

1. Is it wrong if someone say "non vi preoccupare" instead of "non vi preoccupate"?

2. *Non si preoccupino (PLUR, formal) - *shouldn't it be "non si preoccupano" seeing as the present indicative third person plural of "preoccupare" is not "preoccupino"?

Rom


----------



## ivanbcn

rom_itn said:
			
		

> Hi Ivan, just two questions please..
> 
> 1. Is it wrong if someone say "non vi preoccupare" instead of "non vi preoccupate"?
> 
> 2. *Non si preoccupino (PLUR, formal) - *shouldn't it be "non si preoccupano" seeing as the present indicative third person plural of "preoccupare" is not "preoccupino"?
> 
> Rom


 
1-  non vi preoccupare  is wrong the only accepatable form is "non vi 
         preoccupate" 

2- "Non si preoccupino", is correct (in this case the imperativo borrows a 
         form from the congiuntivo presente)

This is  the imperative in Italian (Imperative does not possess its own forms, 
but borrows them from other tenses and modes):


                                              1                2               3a                3b
2ªpers sing                        :  studi*a*!          legg*i*!          sent*i*!         fin*isci*!
AFFERMATIVO
                                               1                 2                      3
2ªpers sing(=non + INFINITO):non studi*are* - non legg*ere* - non sent*ire*/fin*ire* 
NEGATIVO
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                              1                 2             3a                3b
3ªpers sing                        :  stud*i! *          legg*a! *       sent*a!  *       fin*isca!*
(=CONGIUNTIVO PRESENTE)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                               1                 2                       3  
1ª pers plur                        : stud*iamo*     legg*iamo *     sent*iamo/*fin*iamo*
(=indicativo PRESENTE)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                               1                 2                       3
2ª pers plur                        :  studi*ate*       legg*ete*           sent*ite*/fin*ite*
(= indicativo PRESENTE)
------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
                                             1                 2              3a             3b
3ª pers plur                        : stud*ino*        legg*ano *     sent*ano *   finisc*ano*
(=CONGIUNTIVO PRESENTE)

bye 
ivan


----------



## La Bionda

Hi Ivan

This is very interesting. I have not covered the 'Conjunctive' yet but any new insight is very helpful!  

Do Italian people use the phrase

"Non ti preoccupare" in the same context as English people "Don't worry!"?

Ciao!!


----------



## rom_itn

La Bionda said:
			
		

> Hi Ivan
> 
> This is very interesting. I have not covered the 'Conjunctive' yet but any new insight is very helpful!
> 
> Do Italian people use the phrase
> 
> "Non ti preoccupare" in the same context as English people "Don't worry!"?
> 
> Ciao!!


 
Ciao Bionda, as far as i'm concerned they do use it just like in English.
:- A: Posso aiutarti Antonio? 
B: Non ti preoccupare! Lo faccio io da solo.
Hope I'm right
Rom


----------



## Jazztronik

Text:

"Italian Forum
If you don't speak Spanish, don't worry: Any question, suggestion, complaint, experience, etc about Valencia at night or by day can be written here."


----------



## Adriana_Italy

Se non parlate spagnolo, non preoccupatevi. Qualsiasi domanda, suggerimento, lamentela o esperienza ecc. che riguarda Valencia, sia di giorno che di notte, può essere annotato qui.


----------



## Jazztronik

Grazie mille Adriana!


----------



## max63

Jazztronik said:
			
		

> Text:
> 
> "Italian Forum
> If you don't speak Spanish, don't worry: Any question, suggestion, complaint, experience, etc about Valencia at night or by day can be written here."


Just to clarify: the words "at night or by day" refer to the city of Valencia or to the fact that the suggestions, complaint etc. can be posted 24 hours a day?


----------



## Adriana_Italy

max63 said:
			
		

> Just to clarify: the words "at night or by day" refer to the city of Valencia or to the fact that the suggestions, complaint etc. can be posted 24 hours a day?


Your right, there is someting that doesn't square up. I should have written *by* night and not at night. Whoops....sorry.


----------



## lsp

max63 said:
			
		

> Just to clarify: the words "at night or by day" refer to the city of Valencia or to the fact that the suggestions, complaint etc. can be posted 24 hours a day?


Yes, the original English is not very good. 

Seems like it should be: If you don't speak Spanish, don't worry: Any question, suggestion, complaint, experience, etc about Valencia can be written here,* day or night.*



			
				Adriana_Italy said:
			
		

> You*'re* right, there is someting that doesn't square up. I should have written by night and not at night. Whoops....sorry.


Just a little typo.


----------



## Jazztronik

aha! I thought when you refer to the night you say at night, and when you refer to the daytime, by day.


----------



## lsp

Jazztronik said:
			
		

> aha! I thought when you refer to the night you say at night, and when you refer to the daytime, by day.


Yes, that sounds true (and I was never consciously aware of it until your post ) - unless they are together with the meaning as I interpreted it in your sentence, then they sound smoother without different prepositions!


----------



## Jazztronik

Now I understand. So when they go alone: "at night" and "by day". But when they go together, better if I say: "at night or at day", but "at night or by day" still sounds correct. 

Is that all right?


----------



## lsp

Jazztronik said:
			
		

> Now I understand. So when they go alone: "at night" and "by day". But when they go together, better if I say: "at night or at day", but "at night or by day" still sounds correct.
> 
> Is that all right?


Not _all_ right, but _half_ right 

Yes to this part: So when they go alone: "at night" and "by day".

No to this: But when they go together, better if I say: "at night or at day", but "at night or by day" still sounds correct. 

Together, intending 24/7 you could say "at any time of the day or night," or "at any time, day or night."


----------



## Jazztronik

ok, thanks Isp!


----------



## romafan

Hi,

how does one say 'don't worry' in Italian?

Thanks.


----------



## Jana337

Non preoccuparti (informal).
Non si preoccupi (formal).

Jana


----------



## TrentinaNE

Jana, si può dire anche _Non ti preoccupare?_  Some sources say that negative commands are formed by _non + infinito_ but perhaps that's less often the case now?

Saluti,
Elisabetta


----------



## valy822

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Jana, si può dire anche _Non ti preoccupare?_  Some sources say that negative commands are formed by _non + infinito_ but perhaps that's less often the case now?
> 
> Saluti,
> Elisabetta


 
Ciao Elisabetta_, non ti preoccupare_ and _non preoccuparti_ are the same and they are both used.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie, valy822.  I just realized I misread Jana's post.  I see now that _non preoccuparti_ does, in fact, use the infinitive!   

Elisabetta


----------



## leogold

Non Preoccuparti,non Farci Caso
Ciao Raga!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oranche

How do I say "don't worry " in Italian

Grazie


----------



## DesertCat

There are many threads on this.  Here's one:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=125842


----------

